# I'm in agony!



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I am having an awful day today









Yesterday, whilst cleaning out the coral vat at work, i dont remember touching much, i was siphoning! But something caught the back of my hand and i got an instant white bumpy rash... i went home 15 minutes later at the end of the day but had to pull over to be sick... nothing scarey, im allergic to fish and marine inverts and this is usual reaction.

I dont even remember last night, i was going hot and cold...

Went to work today and my hands ballooned, have to hold it up or pressure was agony.

I held hand under hot water yesterday and took 2x antihistamine tablets and assumed id be ok, by the end of work the two main puntur wounds are raised, bright white, angry red with red swelling creeping up my arm slowly. 

Mum took me to A&E at 7:45pm and just got back now at 23:35 and even whilst i was there, i was feeling worse and worse, clammy, was sick again, pins and needles kick in in my hand and spreading numbness. Hurting because i've been poked and prodded by everyone, including a compplete miserable and somewhat terrifying nurse. Saw 3 nurses and 2 doctors and they phoned Guys? hospital in london.

You know what? got sent home in a sling and told to take paracetamol...

Was so angry i wanted to hit the nurse but all i could do was stand there any cry!

Wouldnt be so bad if.... a/i wasnt the second person in the company to have this happen to recently, and the other ended up with no treatment and ended up in a&e later on, got lots of treatment then... i told them this and i dont know what they thought i was angling for!? free antihisamins of something? jeez

and b/ i left it over night and even while i was sitting there... it was getting worse!

i dont even know what to do with myself, its taken ages to write this left handed...

And now boss called and pointed out that yeah... i might well live an hour and a half away from work but they accidentally sent the only other set of keys right up to the north of th country... genius... so i have only keys and they want me to go drop them off at work, i cant even drive! my parents wont do it! they work too...

Now im in so much trouble and tbh im just hacked off, its not my fauilt, i hurt so much i cried in front of people which i just dont do! and im worried about it all because how can paracetamol help anything? i cant even wear sling without pain as it presses on the wound!

At the moment... i hate my life and i hate fish and marines, seriously.

Forgot to say, dont know what got me but if it is the pest species thing we have as its in common with the other guy that got stung... it was never identified but looked a lot like a bright green riccordia though longer tentacles hiding amongst zoas and very predatory, ate a lump of mussel when offered it, i think its an anenome of some kind, tbh its long gone, cant risk someone else getting stung so kicking myself a bit, though it will prolly come back, its been injected with aiptasia x 3 times now. Nt found any pictures that match it unless you count the riccordias lol.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

That sounds like your having a bad day, some of those marine critters are quite venomous, hope it starts to feel better soon.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like you have a compensation claim in the waiting lol your firm are not paying proper attention to your health and safety, if your the second person to have been stung what steps have been taken to prevent it happening again? You might want to inform the health and safety guys about this situation , a firm generally buck their ideas up if they have civil servants threatening them with prosecution, if you dont report this your firm will be quite happy for it to happen again and again , as long as they are making money they wont give a toss about you ending up in A and E in pain. Let me ask you a few questions, was your boss aware that you were stung? did he check on your progress? has he tried to establish what happened? what has he done to stop it happening again? has he offered you paid time off? has he reported it in the accident book? , dont let these shisters mess you about. As for getting into trouble for not driving into work to hand over keys, your ill and cant drive lol, tell the muppet you cant do it, if its that important pick them up himself or send a taxi for them. Join a union and learn your rights.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

tbh it happened as we were closing yesterday and i was, i gess, duty manager today, i was planning to put it in accident book once boss was back, i need it signing off. other injured person was at another franchised store and i only found out as i rang about for help, no one semed to know what to say. tbh boss knew but it wasnt so serious at the time, only been today its got bad... he sure knows now tho, i killed the anemone off today once i found the little sod, kicking myself for not keeping it to get it identified.

this is the downside of working with animals... so many variables! think trhey will be ok at work but...


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

lol your the duty manager, get it in the accident book asap, try and identify the culprit, you really need to do a risk assesment on your stock and if your allergic to marine stock (rofl, sorry cant help myself) delegate all the hands on marine stuff to someone whos not likely to fall over with anaphalactic shock, hope your feeling better sounds like youve had a crap day!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

maybe invest in some rubber gloves for tank maintenance :2thumb:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

sod going near corals again, sick of it!

by 3am i was in so much agony i got a steralized needle and ended up digging two stings out my hand, really odd ones, string brown jelly like stings with a black barb on the end of it. 

gross, but swelling is going down now they are out!


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> tbh it happened as we were closing yesterday and i was, i gess, duty manager today, i was planning to put it in accident book once boss was back, i need it signing off. other injured person was at another franchised store and i only found out as i rang about for help, no one semed to know what to say. tbh boss knew but it wasnt so serious at the time, only been today its got bad... he sure knows now tho, i killed the anemone off today once i found the little sod, kicking myself for not keeping it to get it identified.
> 
> this is the downside of working with animals... so many variables! think trhey will be ok at work but...


Generally accidents by law have to be entered within 24 hours of the accident happening. I don't think youre boss has taken this seriously at all, unfortunatly many don't. I've been stung by several if not all Anemones and most of the fish that have venom in our shop. I didnt suffer any pain at all from any of them only a minor rash and slight aching...even the foxface rabbitfish sting on my wrist didnt hurt much. My guess is that you may have scraped youre hand and got an infection, Was it the little pest anemones that look like tiny bubble tips? I'd be having serious words with your boss with a witness. Unfortunatly the only thing retail managers understand is money loss (they soon start listening) or Getting signed off by the doctor for a few weeks to recover properly...They understand this as it forces them to do some work. You are far more important than making a profit, sometimes they just need reminding of this.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hang on your allergic to most aquatic life and you work with it? Isnt that a bit stupid?


----------



## FarleyMarley (May 3, 2010)

If your hand is still that painful today then I would either be going back to A&E or seeing an emergency Dr asap. It sounds like you could perhaps do with some antibiotics too. There are a couple of things that are worrying me though:

Why on earth were you putting your hands bare into a coral vat when there are all sorts of nasties in there, even in my D&D nano tank of liverock and corals there were still fireworms, bristleworms and even a mantis shrimp that was heard and never seen. It could have even been a sea urchin or something. Especially if someone has been stung by 'something' before. If you were the Duty Manager then you are the one that is meant to be the most responsible in the building at the time.

If you are allergic to fish and marine inverts, surely this isnt really the best place to work. I have an anaphylactic shock reaction to penecillin, this would be like me working in an antibiotic manufacturing place :gasp:

Sorry if this seems harsh, but it was preventable, and if you have had to remove stings then I would be going back to someone medical to get checked.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

its not really stupid, its hardly a severe allergy and not one i knew i had. I've always been allergic to eating fish and seafood but not a serious allergy, just made me sick, more recently i grabbed a cory out of a net and got jabbed for my efforts and that made me sick too and so on...


----------



## kattes (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry for your pain. I've learned a long time ago to wear these heavy duty long sleeved rubber gloves every time a new shipment of live rock or corals comes in. 

Seriously, if you work in marine retail or any place where larger amounts of inverts and rock is being handled I'd say it's downright irresponsible for your boss to allow anyone working without proper protective gear, allergies or not. The amount of stinging, biting and pinching critters is simply way too big.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Your boss wanted you to drive the keys over whilst you were suffering a severe allergic reaction? :lol2:

Your boss is an idiot. If you would have crashed he/she wouldn't look too good with the rozzers if they had ordered you to come in.

I think it's fine to work there, just maybe where the appropriate gloves.

I was in an "unnamed shop" the other week and they had a small stingray flapping about in a small container, uncovered, on the shop floor. Fine, it may have only been going to stay there for a few minutes but what happens if a little kid comes along or some idiot and decided to have a feel? Some shops approach to safety is a little.....dodgy.


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> sod going near corals again, sick of it!
> 
> by 3am i was in so much agony i got a steralized needle and ended up digging two stings out my hand, really odd ones, string brown jelly like stings with a black barb on the end of it.
> 
> gross, but swelling is going down now they are out!


:gasp::gasp::gasp: Though I would've done that before if you knew they were there. 

Yep, totally agree you should have an H&S routine handing these and I don't think you should be working with them, as allergic reactions have a habit of getting worse the next time you get stung. Though you may just have reacted as the sting was still in there.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Scree (Sep 7, 2010)

How are you feeling today moogles?


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Will be going to my gp soon...

The reason i didnt get stings out right away was because i didnt know there was anything left there, it started as bumps and when i woke up i had to big white manky spots on my hand lol, i didnt want to burst them because its just gross >.< im not squeamish at all until its on me!!

The swelling is right down, it is just localised over the stings now but its really effect my joints! My wrist especially and my hand is numb but with pins and needles, tbh i probably would have been better off with antibiotics im sure, open sting in fishtank water and an obvious inflammation and flu symptoms.

Ah well, we'll see, i actually have a week off work anyway so im less fussed than i ought to be, otherwise id have milked it more and gone to work with sling on and whinged a lot, its not like me, i dont do... public emotions. Cold bitch that i am 

EDIT: was doing more research (about the extent of what i can do atm lol) and the 'anemone thing' i thought stung me (was pure guess anyway) certainly didnt, it was actually just a Manjano Anemone, a pest and now a dead pest lol but not capable of such a powerful sting.

Most likely it was some kind of coral or Isopod that uses penetrant Nematocysts, like a harpoon as a deffense mechanism. I obviously really pissed some critter off!


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Hang on your allergic to most aquatic life and you work with it? Isnt that a bit stupid?


 

In effect this could come under the disability act in that in principle a person suffering from anaphylaxis would be prejudiced should they be prohibited from working in an environment because of this “disability”. The employer is duty bound to provide personal protection equipment based on their risk assessments. 

Also you have been injured in the workplace. Therefore you could seek compensation if negligence on the part of the employer can be show. Also make sure you fill in a RIDDOR occurance (not just accident book) as you should do so in the event of an injury/illness at work which requires you to be off work for more than three days. http://www.hse.gov.uk/riddor/guidance.htm#threeday


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better hun! What a nightmare. 

Get yourself some big thick sting-proof rubber gloves!

I'm so glad I don't keep marines...the worst thing my fish have ever done is bitten my finger, and whilst a bite from a 2" long fighting fish don't half make you jump, it doesn't exactly hurt! lol


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Jees my hand swelled up really bad last night and was so painful i had decided to go to a+e (at a different hospital!!) today if it hadnt gone down... but swelling had gone down by morning.... though is slowly getting worse again LOL

Im back at work on Friday and im not allowed to do anything but order the others to do it for me *muwahahahhaha* they even have to tie fish bags for me, in fact, they have to catch the fish, lift things and do everything. 

Though i will have to wear sling to make sure i remember not to do anything as i am sure t make it worse lol and i feel a complete idiot with a sling on...

Mind you, like my friend kindly pointed out, at least i dont look as stupid as i did when i had a neckbrace on after my car accident LOL


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Aww bless ya. Suppose it could be worse, at least the sling is going to attract tons of sympathy! :lol2:
You going to go on a mission to exterminate whatever did it when you get back into work?


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I hate the sympathy lol! Was in town with a friend and after i swayed and walked into something for the second time, i put the sling on and ended up having to tell like 10 strangers "i got bitten" and letting them think i got bit by a dog or something because i cba to explain it 

I exterminated the poor stunning manjanos! They were electric green and beautiful but not what stung me, they dont have the same type or nematocysts as i pulled out my hand!

I cant decide whether im feeling decidedly nervous about putting my hands anywhere near the coral tank, im not normally phased by anything, kinda like falling off a horse and getting right back on again... but im finding that i dont want to put my hands in fish tanks at all any more! Will definately have to wear gloves and stop being wussy


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I always wear gloves when I do my tanks, which is a bit daft really because I buy those little disposable ones for cleaning out the lizards, so I use them for the fish too. They're only short, so they fill up with water anyway!! But my guppies like nibbling my fingers, and it makes my skin crawl! They can nibble the gloves to their little hearts content and I can't feel a thing!
if you get a decent pair that fit well I'm sure you'll be able to do everything in the tanks fine, and if anyone asks just tell them you have sensitive skin!


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

well, the trouble is, with latex gloves that i could use any time are no good for handling corals or live rock as they would just get shredded right away! same with if they filled with water, my hands go wrinkly and skin gets wrecked... 

The coral vat is 2.5ft x 2.5ft x about 1.5ft deep, really awkward and i nd up up to my armpit in their to clean it, even with long handled scrubber... will need long armed ones 

Like ones i used when i worked on the farm LOL >.<


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Standard rubber gloves?


----------



## Scree (Sep 7, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> I hate the sympathy lol!


Well its good to hear you still have your big throbbing painful swollen puss filled hand Moogs ;p

Dont fear the reef







Just get some new work wear


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## FarleyMarley (May 3, 2010)

Pond Gloves: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

You need those. I used to have a pair of 'pond gloves' for sorting out my marine tank, elasticated, come up to your arm pits, but tough rubber hand bits so you cant get prickled by anything or get wet.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Haha i have some long armed pond gloves with my name on them now... literally...

Mind you i have a 'caution' yellow 'A' board at work ith my ame on it too  im so accident prone it isnt even funny!! lol

Though... i like morgans idea better... can you imagine going into your LFS to see staff wearing that gettup!? HAHA would make you question what they were selling lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Where do you work? I can't remember if I've asked you before and you've told me to bugger off :lol2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Moogloo said:


> Ah well, we'll see, i actually have a week off work anyway so im less fussed than i ought to be, otherwise id have milked it more and gone to work with sling on and whinged a lot, its not like me, i dont do... public emotions. Cold bitch that i am


You are entitled to reclaim the week of holiday as sick leave, you incurred an injury while in the course of your work, they are responsible.

If you don't take it seriously, neither will they.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

You are entitled to reclaim the week of holiday as sick leave, you incurred an injury while in the course of your work, they are responsible.

If you don't take it seriously, neither will they.
100% correct, if your manager kicks of just tell him your happy to let the Health and Safety guys arbitrate on the matter , he will cave in straight away lol, managers hate those guys sniffing around their buisness as they usualy have something to hide.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Mostly better now  only the palm of my hand that keeps swelling up now...

Im certainly not going to kick up a fuss at work, its hardly their fault, the gloves are there, we just never use them, i'm not a complete idiot and do value having a job without grief. Will be filling out relevant paperwork and talking to relevent people, changes will be made where necessary... i dont need to claim back money as i was getting paid anyway, if anything, it was...at least... convienient timing! 

I dont think i agree with this thought process of screwing people for all the money you can get... just because you can. H&S is ridiculous already without people making it worse, accidents happen. If it was due to neglect of anything then sure, there would be hell to pay.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Moogloo said:


> Mostly better now  only the palm of my hand that keeps swelling up now...
> 
> Im certainly not going to kick up a fuss at work, its hardly their fault, the gloves are there, we just never use them, i'm not a complete idiot and do value having a job without grief. Will be filling out relevant paperwork and talking to relevent people, changes will be made where necessary... i dont need to claim back money as i was getting paid anyway, if anything, it was...at least... convienient timing!
> 
> *I dont think i agree with this thought process of screwing people for all the money you can get... just because you can. H&S is ridiculous already without people making it worse, accidents happen. *If it was due to neglect of anything then sure, there would be hell to pay.


I rather doubt Saedcantas was suggesting anything of the sort- but all too many employers don't live up to their responsibilities. In this case, you are stating that they had H&S procedures in place- you just didn't follow them; so you are right not to take it further.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I guess you should have said in your first post that although you were the duty manager that day you incurred a potentially serious injury through your own negligence, failing to use personal protection equipment provided, risking anaphylaxis and/or debilitating injury and then failing to follow reporting procedure.

Then we would have had proper perspective on the situation! 

I guess my motto in these situations is not to think of the money, or correctness, or anyone else's opinions, think only of how you would feel if someone else went through what you went through when it could be prevented.

It's a pretty standard contractual obligation to ensure wherever possible a safe working environment for yourself and your co-workers, to properly document, inform and put measures in place where you see a hazard, failure to do so is negligence.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Im certainly not going to kick up a fuss at work, its hardly their fault, the gloves are there, we just never use them

Probally best to let the matter drop, you will be on a disciplinary for failing to follow company procedure.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Unlikely, in fact, just not happening. I wasnt duty manager the day i got stung,the day i went ti a+e i was, only duty manager when partner isnt in store. We have PPE available but no procedures, the only thing we use the PPE for is handling medications and that is why it was there. What i meant was that if i had actually thought about it, i could have used my own innitiative and bodged together some gloves for the job...

There isnt always someone to blame, thats what i mean, everyone is so quick to want to clear there name or just blame someone else....


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Moogloo said:


> Unlikely, in fact, just not happening. I wasnt duty manager the day i got stung,the day i went ti a+e i was, only duty manager when partner isnt in store. We have PPE available but no procedures, the only thing we use the PPE for is handling medications and that is why it was there. What i meant was that if i had actually thought about it, i could have used my own innitiative and bodged together some gloves for the job...
> 
> *There isnt always someone to blame, thats what i mean, everyone is so quick to want to clear there name or just blame someone else....*


Very true, actually- a couple of years ago I hurt myself slightly running down some wet Tube station steps with wet boots- one of my colleagues was trying to suggest I should claim compensation for it, but as I pointed out, there were warning signs everywhere, I knew it was wet and probably slippery, and I ran anyway: no-one to blame but myself!


----------

